# Launcher or drop away?



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

I would use a drop away for a hunting bow setup and a launcher for a target set up


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

*I agree*

I shoot a DMI, they are very easy to make it a drop away or a static rest with the simple move the internal spring. I shoot the "Best" launcher for target and the supplied arms on my hunting bow. :set1_signs009:


----------

